# My haunt (night shots)



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Instead of posting all the shots here you can go to the page below and scroll to the "House lighting test" at the botom of the page. Hope you like my house, I know it's nothing like some of yous but, I'm happy with my first real Haunt.

http://www.warthogpen.com/Hawg_Halloween.html


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lookin mighty creepy!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Awesome.
Looking good. 8)


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks ya'll I'm happy with it and we'll see what my party guests think about it this weekend.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Nice lighting, looks good.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

How did you board up the windows? That's REALLY cool!


----------

